# Teichmauer



## fcs69 (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo an alle Teichliebhaber!

Ich habe letztes Jahr unseren ersten Teich fertig gemacht - sieht auch "nett" aus, doch leider haben meine Frau und ich das eigentliche Ziel nicht von Anfang an erkannt - wir möchten eigentlich darin schwimmen! Tja - dumm gelaufen - wir haben einen Garten- und nicht einen Schwimmteich 

Nun möchte ich neu anfangen und möchte den Schwimmbereich mauern - und nun kommt's - wenn möglich ohne Beton anzurühren (ausser für das Fundament).

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, eine Mauer zu errichten, die ohne Beton und Stahlarmierung auskommt? Den Erddruck von der einen und den Wasserdruck von der anderen Seite aushält? Hab' schon vieles gelesen  - aber alles läuft auf Beton hinaus. Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen damit?

Vielen Dank! 

Felix


----------



## newman71 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichmauer*

Kommt drauf an wie hoch Du bauen willst. Für niedrige Mauern mit ~ 1,00 m --> Meine Lösung in meiner Gallerie.

Uwe


----------



## Oliver (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichmauer*

Also ich habe bei mir Schwerbetonsteine mit Mörtel als Teichmauern gesetzt.
Die Steine sind 380 x 300 x 240 (L x B x H). Sind Betonsteine. Da ich denke zumindest, da ich auch noch neu hier bin, noch Vlies und Folie darüberkommen ist somit die Grundsubstanz Beton doch eigentlich egal.

Ich habe über einen Freund 54 lfm. bei einer Höhe von 1.50m bestellt und unter 1000€ bezahlt. Inkl. Lieferung durch den entsprechenden Fachmarkt und 2 Paletten Mörtel.


----------



## fcs69 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichmauer*



newman71 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie hoch Du bauen willst. Für niedrige Mauern mit ~ 1,00 m --> Meine Lösung in meiner Gallerie.
> 
> Uwe



Hallo Uwe,

Deine Bilder hab' ich schon bewundert !! Sieht toll aus.

Hab' mir folgende Überlegung gemacht:

- Mulde ausheben,
- Vlies und Folie verlegen, 
- auf doppelter Lage Vlies einen Rinkanker anlegen, auf welchem
- dann die Steine (z.B. Ehl BossAntik) aufgelegt werden.

Vorteile:
- Noch weniger Beton als ein komplettes Fundament
- Schöne Optik der Wände

Könnte das hinhauen?!

Gruß und Dank

Felix


----------



## fcs69 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichmauer*



Oliver schrieb:


> Also ich habe bei mir Schwerbetonsteine mit Mörtel als Teichmauern gesetzt.
> Die Steine sind 380 x 300 x 240 (L x B x H). Sind Betonsteine. Da ich denke zumindest, da ich auch noch neu hier bin, noch Vlies und Folie darüberkommen ist somit die Grundsubstanz Beton doch eigentlich egal.
> 
> Ich habe über einen Freund 54 lfm. bei einer Höhe von 1.50m bestellt und unter 1000€ bezahlt. Inkl. Lieferung durch den entsprechenden Fachmarkt und 2 Paletten Mörtel.



Hallo,

heisst das, dass die Steine "nur" gemörtelt sind, also nicht ausgegossen?

Bzgl. des Betons: mir geht's darum, dass ich keine Lust habe, Beton anzurühren - hab' das schon zur genüge getan!!

Gruß


----------



## Oliver (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichmauer*

Ja die Steine sind _nur_ gemörtelt.
Aufgrund der Größe der Steine (240 mm Wandstärke), deren Profil (innen ein T) und die im Verbund gemauerten Wände können sie diesen Druck definitiv ab.
Meine Mauer zu Hause ist ca. 1.70m hoch. Dahinter drücken bereits ~200 m³ verdichteter Frostschutzkies, ohne den Gegendruck des Wassers von der anderen Seite.
Du kannst dich diesbezüglich gern im Fachhandel (nicht im Baumarkt) beraten lassen wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen möchtest. Mit Beton und Stahlbewährung wird das sicher sehr teuer.


----------



## fcs69 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichmauer*



Oliver schrieb:


> Ja die Steine sind _nur_ gemörtelt.
> Aufgrund der Größe der Steine (240 mm Wandstärke), deren Profil (innen ein T) und die im Verbund gemauerten Wände können sie diesen Druck definitiv ab.
> Meine Mauer zu Hause ist ca. 1.70m hoch. Dahinter drücken bereits ~200 m³ verdichteter Frostschutzkies, ohne den Gegendruck des Wassers von der anderen Seite.
> Du kannst dich diesbezüglich gern im Fachhandel (nicht im Baumarkt) beraten lassen wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen möchtest. Mit Beton und Stahlbewährung wird das sicher sehr teuer.



Super, das lässt mich ja hoffen!

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten! 

Gruß


----------

